# Converting a south bend heavy 10 small dial cross-feed to ball/roller bearing to remo



## ScrapMetal (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Converting a south bend heavy 10 small dial cross-feed to ball/roller bearing to*

Another great write up Jim.  You're the man!! :thumbzup:

As I mentioned in the compound slide thread, my 11" is in need of these operations, both.  The play in the dial is driving me to distraction.  This particular fix may have to wait 'til I get a bit more confidence in my abilities as it seems to be a little more involved.  When I do tear in to the old girl, despite your great directions, I'm sure I'll have questions.  Case in point - Ignorant question , how do you go about locking down the cross slide gibb?

Thanks again,

-Ron


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Converting a south bend heavy 10 small dial cross-feed to ball/roller bearing to*

Actually, Jim, it does seem to be a tapered gib. Take a look at the slot 'screw' just above the gib. That would moved the gib in or out to adjust it.

The compound has a straight gib, with a lock screw at mid-point.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Converting a south bend heavy 10 small dial cross-feed to ball/roller bearing to*



Jim B. said:


> OK I missed that. But I did not see any grub screws either.
> If so  keep moving in the gibb wit the screw to lock it down.



This might be a better pic...



It's still a little hard to tell in the pic.  I'll take a closer look next time I get a chance.

-Ron


----------

